# Air compressor pump freezes up at 60 psi



## MyOwnFJ (Mar 16, 2017)

I have a air boy 5 hp 55 gallon compressor and it starts and runs great until it builds pressure up to 60 psi then it acts like it's freezing up and will eventually pop the breaker if anyone has any ideas on what the problem is it would be great so I could get it fixed and working again oh it's ful of oil and the oil looks clean


----------

